# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cùng thưởng gió đêm trên du thuyền tại Sun Flower - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Sun Flower Coffee
> 
> *_Địa chỉ: 2&4 Thụy Khuê - Du thuyền Potomac
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Sun Flower Coffee_


Một buổi tối lãng mạn :day dreaming:  đón gió lồng lộng  :batting eyelashes:  và ngắm nhìn cảnh đêm :love struck: .... sẽ rất đẹp nếu các bạn biết đến Sun Flower Coffee. :Welcome: 

Lối vào lung linh, đẹp xinh 


Bàn ghế trang nhã, lịch sự


Không gian thoáng mát, sạch đẹp


Menu phong phú và không hề chát (_cập nhật đến ngày 2/5)

_
Hãy tự mình nếm thử cam vắt nguyên chất và kem dừa siêu ngon!

Chẳng có gì là vung tay quá trán nếu một lần hẹn hò ở đây - trên Du thuyền Potomac, với quán cafe Sun Flower trang nhã, lịch lãm, lại hài hòa cùng gió hồ_. Sẽ không có chỗ nào cho lời chê khi bạn đến Sun Flower một lần!_

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Sun Flower Coffee*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi
_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn đặc biệt thật
thưởng thức cafe ở đây đúng là rất tuyệt

----------


## Amp21

Vừa uống cafe vừa hóng gió  :cuoi1:

----------


## saohoa

Đón gió lồng lộng gặp bão thì chết  :cuoi1: 
Thích mấy chỗ thoáng đáng như này

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## dung89

Ở Hồ Tây đây mà, cứ gọi là thoáng mát bốn mùa

----------

